# cctv company req degree to install cameras?



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I had to email this company and sent a critical reply to his add as one of the requirements the technician had to have was a BA degree. 

Job start date
As Soon as Possible
Salary
$24.75 to $25.85 / Hour

JOB LOCATION
xxxx
PORT MOODY , British Columbia 
V3H 2B4

Requirements:

Criminal record check
Tight deadlines, Attention to detail, Bending, crouching, kneeling, Work under pressure, Fast-paced environment
Willing to travel regularly, Own transportation
Knowledge of MS Office, Networks, Wireless networks, Wireless router

Specific Skills:
Install, maintain and repair electronic equipment, Inspect and test electronic equipment and assemblies, Diagnose and locate circuit, component and equipment faults, Adjust, align, replace or repair electronic equipment and assemblies, Complete work orders, test and maintenance reports, Supervise other electronic equipment service technicians

Must have:
Steel-toed safety boots
Work Location Information
On-site customer service

Personal Suitability:
Excellent oral communication, Team player, Excellent written communication, Organized
Education
Bachelor's degree


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Those that write these up aren't tradesmen or tech. They think college is everything. A BS degree is a key that opens a door, nothing more.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Unemployed college kids with STEM degrees are as common as Chicklets.

Hence, the 'filter.'


----------

